# Just joined! Plus built a new PC



## ItsCheetah

Hey guys! Finally decided to make an account on overclock. I've always peeked into the community here and there and now decided to become a part of it. I just trashed out my Intel i7 - 4790 for a brand-new Intel i7 - 10700k. All I have left to upgrade now is my GPU (RTX 3070) which is coming mid-January. I've ran a Cine bench multicore. Here's a picture of my recent endeavors. Any tips would be greatly appreciated as I noticed my score wasn't as high as some I've seen.


----------



## mechwarrior

Nice build. Welcome to OCN


----------



## ItsCheetah

mechwarrior said:


> Nice build. Welcome to OCN


Thank you! Plenty more upgrades to come. Next out, that nasty gpu lol!


----------



## mouacyk

Pretty sure you didn't have to build a PC to join OCN. We're not that exclusive. Anywho, welcome.


----------



## ItsCheetah

mouacyk said:


> Pretty sure you didn't have to build a PC to join OCN. We're not that exclusive. Anywho, welcome.


You're correct, I did have a PC before rebuilding what I have now, Everything's new besides the GPU. I have had family members use this website for their overclocking help and needs, figured might as well join if I had any questions because I've noticed the community's really helpful when it comes to getting stumped on a specific thing.


----------



## sctheluna

Welcome


----------



## Imglidinhere

ItsCheetah said:


> snip


Nice machine and welcome!


----------



## B69

Welcome


----------

